# probleme avec se fichu time capsule



## lolou (18 Avril 2008)

bonsoir a tous ..

voila je vous explique .. je viens de m'acheter un macbook pro et time capsule 500go ..


l installation c'est faite sans trop de difficulté!

tout a ete copier correctement sur mon time capsule le seul soucis c'est que ma capsule c'est debrancher du reseaux et j'ai du recopier le tt...(plus de 11h a chaque fois)

et puis voila je constate que l'espace disque a diminuer ..

enfaite je voudrais tt simplement tous effacer est qu'il revienne aussi vide que quand je lai sortis de la boite meme si je pert le reglage wifi pas grave je prefer tt recommencer et correctement cette fois ci ...

j'espere avoir ete assez claire !

BONNE SOIREE


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2008)

Une deuxième sauvegarde a sans doute été créé à coté de la première. A supprimer.


----------



## lolou (18 Avril 2008)

bah jaimerai bien l effacer les 2 mais je ne c'est pas comment faire i quelqu'un pourrai me dire sa serai coool


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

Application > Utilitaire > Utilitaire de disque


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Application > Utilitaire > Utilitaire de disque


Pas sûr...  

Je ne suis pas encore très familier avec Time Capsule, la gestion du disque de sauvegarde me semble particulière. Chez moi, il n'apparaît pas dans les volumes de l'utilitaire de disque, peut-être parce que je le partage avec un autre Mac. :mouais: 

Je suis encore assez neuf avec ces outils, la solution passe peut-être par l'Utilitaire AirPort. 

En tout cas, si tu trouves, ne manque pas d'indiquer ici la méthode, les informations vécues sur Time Capsule ne sont pas encore très nombreuses.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2008)

Je réponds moi-même.

Comme je le pensais, un disque Time Capsule n'est pas un disque "ordinaire". Pour l'effacer, il faut aller dans /Application/Utilitaire/Utilitaire AirPort

Utilitaire Airport>Configuration manuelle>Disques


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Je m'excuse platement devant mon erreur aux yeux de tous  
(S'il vous plaît pas de coup de bâton.... )


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je m'excuse platement devant mon erreur aux yeux de tous
> (S'il vous plaît pas de coup de bâton.... )


Ça semblait logique, c'est là où j'aurais moi-même envoyé chercher en premier, si je n'avais devant les yeux un exemplaire de la chose.  

Reste que ce disque Time Capsule recèle encore bien des mystères...


----------



## lolou (19 Avril 2008)

je vous remercie de votre aide ... sa va beaucoup mieux now.


a bientot sur macgeneration .


----------

